# Umi rear cont arms



## jessek (Jun 24, 2013)

Looking at getting the UMI rear cont Arms with the delrin bushings. They also sell a set that is poly on the frame end and delrin on axle side. maybe adjustable? Does anyone have any experience with any of these? My car is just a 67 GTO street machine. Thanks for any info.

1964-1972 A-Body Boxed Lower Control Arms- Poly/Roto-Joint [4041] - $279.99 : UMI Performance, Inc.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i have a complete tube chrome moly front K member with lower control arms and rear adjustable control arms from UMI on my fox body mustang. nice fit and nice welds. The rear uppers have Have heim joints also on the Mustang.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got UMI control arm mount braces on my car and they're really nice pieces. Good move on going towards the articulating joints (delrin). To get the full benefit you should use them on both the upper and lower arms.

Bear


----------



## jessek (Jun 24, 2013)

thanks for the replies. will the delrin joints have greater road noise/ rougher ride? I know the delrin is pretty solid. I used to work with it back when I was a machinist. You can actually cut it like metal. I think I'm going to make the leap into these. I just don't want hear every little vibration on the road. how about adjustable VS non-adjustable? I would think that the trick would be to have everything really tight in suspension to avoid noise with these.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Transmitting more road noise? Probably. Rougher ride? Not really. The big advantage of the sphereical type joints is they allow for full axle articulation without any binding -- very unlike the factory bushings. 
Adjustable uppers and lowers provide you a means of adjusting your drive shaft operating angle to make sure it's correct and won't cause vibration. Use the uppers to adjust the pinion angle up and down, use the lowers to adjust it side to side.

Bear


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

Bear, do you have a full umi suspension or just the control arms? How do you like it? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The only UMI parts I have are the control arm *braces*. Everything else on the car is from Spohn Engineering. I like them both - a lot. The UMI braces were angled so as not to interfere with the floor pan, and their length was adjustable which will make them easy to install on cars where the control arm mount points may have moved a little from the stock location for some reason. They're strong and well engineered pieces.










Bear


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

Thanks, I'm thinking of getting one of their handling kits. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

